# Invicta Grimpeur this Sunday



## Zoom (3 Mar 2008)

Anyone going for it? a lovely season opener, some silly hills; bring your granny ring.

http://www.aukweb.net/cal/calsolo.php?Ride=08-190

You can just do the first 50 km loop but it's much easier on the way back


----------



## Fixedwheelnut (5 Mar 2008)

Anyone coming along we will be in the Church Hall at the front entrance to the carpark on the right behind the hedge not the Village Hall as in previous years due to a booking cok up  
Anyone out, I'll see you Sunday


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2008)

I did this a couple of years ago. Is it the one with a serious hill near the finish with a feed stop at the top?
If I hadn't planned something else I'd have another go but I think it's too late to reorganise now. Damn!


----------



## Zoom (6 Mar 2008)

rich p said:


> I did this a couple of years ago. Is it the one with a serious hill near the finish with a feed stop at the top?



the first bit's right; Yorks Hill; although this year it will be at the half way point. There's never been a feed stop at the top of any hills; it's back in Otford


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2008)

Zoom said:


> the first bit's right; Yorks Hill; although this year it will be at the half way point. There's never been a feed stop at the top of any hills; it's back in Otford



I was waiting for 2 friends and an old couple gave me some water. They obviously had nothing to do with the event! Wonder why they looked at me strangely!


----------



## Zoom (10 Mar 2008)

a great day; very hard as usual up One Tree and Yorks Hill, unfortunately I got 2 punctures just after the start which put us back all day and also meant we didn't miss the downpour just before the finish.


----------

